# Proof of a great white in Ga



## dapper dan (Feb 17, 2008)

http://old.savannahnow.com/stories/031100/LOCfishstory.shtml 

I remember this when I was stationed at Tybee. Granted it was 30 miles out, but still a site to see.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 17, 2008)

dapper dan said:


> http://old.savannahnow.com/stories/031100/LOCfishstory.shtml
> 
> I remember this when I was stationed at Tybee. Granted it was 30 miles out, but still a site to see.


 
Great Whites are not uncommon to Savannah waters. 

Quite a few years ago they had one come up river all of the way to Fort Pulaski.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 17, 2008)

THunter said:


> Them suckers need to be killed on sight.



Great whites are nomads of the sea. Gilligan describes them as a cosmopolitan species seen in a wide range of water temperatures, *but seldom seen in Georgia*. A 5-foot great white was caught off Crescent in 1994 -- one of about four confirmed catches in Georgia.

*Great white sharks of all sizes are federally protected species. It's illegal to land one in a boat -- about the last thing Curry wanted to do. If one is accidentally caught on a line, the line must be cut and the fish never taken into the boat.*


----------



## 56willysnut (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad I wasn't in the boat, I'm still scared from watching the first jaws way back in '76. It would have swam away quickly after swimming thru all the brown stained water!!


----------



## robertyb (Feb 17, 2008)

THunter said:


> And, I'd be glad to--right after I put two .38 caliber slugs in its head.




What's the matter?

Scared of a shark??

Grow up a little.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 17, 2008)

Scared Of Shark ===stay Out The Water ......


----------



## ebb tide (Feb 17, 2008)

A couple of years ago the DNR got pics from an airplane of two great whites feeding on a dead right whale. It was about 20 miles offshore of Cumberland. I think it was late winter when this happened.


----------



## dapper dan (Feb 17, 2008)

Any time we swim in the ocean, we lose our status as top of the food chain. We become part of it. Like out of Apocolypse Now "never get out of the boat"


----------



## miller (Feb 18, 2008)

ebb tide said:


> A couple of years ago the DNR got pics from an airplane of two great whites feeding on a dead right whale. It was about 20 miles offshore of Cumberland. I think it was late winter when this happened.



I've seen that picture before and tried to google and find it again, but no luck! That was a cool picture.


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 18, 2008)

It would be awesome to see one of them for sure!


----------



## grouper sandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

THunter said:


> right after I put two .38 caliber slugs in its head.



Why?


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 24, 2008)

THunter said:


> And, I'd be glad to--right after I put two .38 caliber slugs in its head.



I might, every now and again break a law that results in a hundred dollar ticket or so. but i believe that would result in SEVERE fines and penalties. I'd love to see one of these fish while I was out at the J


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 25, 2008)

dapper dan said:


> Any time we swim in the ocean, we lose our status as top of the food chain. We become part of it. Like out of Apocolypse Now "never get out of the boat"





There was a surfer in Australia that survived a simultaneous attack from two great whites...and he actually goes back into the water...thats some nerve...

I think the ocean is really the last frontier here on this earth..


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

THunter said:


> Them suckers need to be killed on sight.



Why?  Leave them alone.


----------



## captainhook (Feb 27, 2008)

I fished with Eric and he told us about that day. I think it would be cool to see one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 27, 2008)

grouper sandwich said:


> Why?


 
Hopefully for some Great White Steaks.... Mmmmmm... If a Mako is great tasting then you know a Great White has got to be great!!!


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 27, 2008)

THunter said:


> Them suckers need to be killed on sight.


Why?


----------



## Juan De (Feb 27, 2008)

I would love to fight one on rod and reel and get him up and tag and release the joker after all how many people have ever caught and tagged one.


----------



## larpyn (Feb 27, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hopefully for some Great White Steaks.... Mmmmmm... If a Mako is great tasting then you know a Great White has got to be great!!!



that's right
i bet they taste like chicken a great white chicken.
i've got somethin' for them great whites when i go diving and i am not worried about bringing it to the boatno need for that


----------



## dusty80 (Mar 5, 2008)

THunter said:


> Them suckers need to be killed on sight.



That's just ignorant!!


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 7, 2008)

.38 ? I think id go with .357 or .44 just to make sure.


----------

